# Easton's Warranty Length in 2009 and 2010



## dumalam (Mar 22, 2008)

Does anyone when Easton began with the 2 year warranty? What about wheels bought in 2009 or 2010? Thanks

Also, does anyone if there;s a way to know when a wheel was manufactured? Is there supposed to be a serial number somewhere? Thanks


----------



## SROC3 (Jul 20, 2009)

I have a 2009 model and bought it in 2009. Easton EC90sl clinchers.

I've had barrel adjuster issues, called them and they replaced them asap.
Ive had axle issues, called and they replaced right away.
I recently (2 months ago) had my nipples corrode, because I live and ride right by the ocean - sent to my LBS and I just got them back 4 days ago - completely rebuilt, new front rim, new nipples and new set of bearings and axels.

Easton's Customer service is BAD ASS and I have all this faith in them. That being said, if you did buy your wheels online or from an unauthorized dealer.....you will pretty much be ****-outta-luck. However, if you did get it from a Local Shop, bring it to them and have them fix the issue for you.


----------



## dumalam (Mar 22, 2008)

SROC3 said:


> I have a 2009 model and bought it in 2009. Easton EC90sl clinchers.
> 
> I've had barrel adjuster issues, called them and they replaced them asap.
> Ive had axle issues, called and they replaced right away.
> ...


I appreciate your comment. When you bought the wheels in 2009 how long was warranty for? How long after buying did those problems occur for you and did Easton charge or was it covered? Thanks.

My wheels came as part of a bike I bought at a non-Easton shop? Do you know if that shop would be responsible for them? Thanks.


----------



## SROC3 (Jul 20, 2009)

When you bought the wheels in 2009 how long was warranty for? 
2 years

How long after buying did those problems occur for you and did Easton charge or was it covered? 
within the 2 years. Covered.

My wheels came as part of a bike I bought at a non-Easton shop? Do you know if that shop would be responsible for them?
No Idea. Go ask them, not the forum. Different shops have different policies.


----------



## dumalam (Mar 22, 2008)

SROC3 said:


> When you bought the wheels in 2009 how long was warranty for?
> 2 years
> 
> How long after buying did those problems occur for you and did Easton charge or was it covered?
> ...


I can understand not knowing, but telling me not to ask the forum? Strange. I know the shop's policy. I'm asking if anyone knows whether they are supposed to be responsible. Maybe they're not, but maybe someone has an experience they can share. That's all. 

Anyway, thanks for the warranty info which is what I originally wanted.


----------



## SROC3 (Jul 20, 2009)

dumalam said:


> I can understand not knowing, but telling me not to ask the forum? Strange. I know the shop's policy. I'm asking if anyone knows whether they are supposed to be responsible. Maybe they're not, but maybe someone has an experience they can share. That's all.
> 
> Anyway, thanks for the warranty info which is what I originally wanted.


don't get all sensitive and take it the wrong way. its a simple answer - for that question there is no point in asking the forum as it really depends TRULY on how you acquired the wheels in the first place. And if you know that shop's policy then you should know if they are responsible. But anyway, no harm or ill-will meant  I just find that straight answers are the most helpful.


----------

